# Adaptador DVI a HDMI



## xavirom (Jun 12, 2010)

Hola, pido disculpas si este tema ya se trató pero no encontré nada en el buscador.
Tengo una placa ATI RADEON R4350, la misma tiene salida de video RGB por DB15 y salida DVI, la salida DVI dice ser dual link y capaz de enviar sonido PCM por ese mismo conector. Yo quiero conectar mediante un cable HDMI al TV LCD con la idea de obtener imagen y sonido desde el conector DVI. La pregunta es si alguien sabe bien cual es el modelo de adaptador necesario )DVI - HDMI), la verdad que consulté con varios vendedores y nadie tiene la mas pálida idea y la verdad tanto el adaptador como el cable son bastane salados, sobre todo el cable. Desde ya muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 13, 2010)

Para usar esos conectores, el fabricante debe pagar un canon que se traslada al precio final.
Necesitas el adaptador DVI-HDMI y el cable HDMI-HDMI.
La combinación mas barata debería ser el cable DVI-HDMI que no se si existe o DVI-VGA que perdes el sonido.


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 24, 2010)

En el foro hay una posible solucion al tema del cable HDMI, espero que le sirva.


----------



## Nilfred (Sep 27, 2010)

Gold Plated 1080P HDMI V1.3 Male to DVI Male Connection Cable
Gold Plated 1080i HDMI Male to DVI Male Connection Cable
HDMI to DVI 24+1 Cable
Gold Plated 1080p HDMI V1.3 to DVI Connection Cable


----------



## xavirom (Sep 28, 2010)

Gracias a todos por la ayuda.


----------

